# Croatia vs Portugal [merged]



## jmdickie (Feb 9, 2013)

Planning a trip to Croatia in September. Sure would appreciate any information from you experienced travelers. If there is a thread somewhere that I have missed pleases feel free to direct me. 

Thanks


----------



## jmdickie (Feb 9, 2013)

*Croatia vs Portugal*

Have not been to either. thoughts?


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 9, 2013)

Croatia is a great country.  I have visited it on four occaisions, the last being a summer timeshare exchange through DAE.

I particularly liked Dubrovnik and Split, although there are a number of historic and scenics towns along the Dalmatian coast and on the Istria peninsula that are also stunning.  Zagreb, the capital is also worth a visit.

There are lots of flights in on budget airlines from all over Europe.  Internally, there is good train service from Zagreb to Split, but busses are the only public transportation on many interesting tourist routes such as to Split or on the Istria penisula.  The coastal ferry is also a good way to get down the Dalmatian coast if it fits with you sschedule.

A good side trip is by bus over the border from Split to Mostar in Bosnia.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been to both and enjoyed both, but would put Croatia on top as the better destination.  The Croatian Tourist Board's advertising slogan ''The Mediterranian as It Once Was'' I think is a good description of the country even though it is on the Adriatic rather the the Med.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 9, 2013)

OT, but had to mention.

I saw the title of the thread and assumed it was a post about a soccer match.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't say it's exactly an either/or or versus comparison. Each has it's virtues. We've only visited Croatia by cruise to Dubrovnik, so no expertise there. We enjoyed Dubrovnik. The people were friendly, the history- both old history and more recently when Yugoslavia broke up was interesting. We'd go back for a land journey. Carolinian is the resident expert on E. Europe.

We've been to Portugal several times, timesharing along the Southern Algarve coastal region. We fly in and out from Lisbon and drive from there. It's very do-able, in the Euro land, so currency is no challenge and prices are low. Portugal is a great bargain in European travel. Tourism infrastructure is mature so hotels, restaurants and museums and resorts are used to travelers.

TUG has a Europe forum so you might want to look through posts there to get more info. If you are planning a Portugal trip, PM me and I might have a suggestion or two depending on where you are going.


----------



## deannak (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't been to Portugal, but loved our trip to Croatia.  We spent a little time in Zagreb, and longer in Split and Dubrovnik - both of those are great!  Dubrovnik is beautiful, and Split has ancient Roman ruins of Diocletian's palace right in the middle of town.  In fact, they built parts of the town right into the ruins, and you'll see street numbers posted right on the ruins.

I also loved the Croatian islands - especially Hvar and Korcula, if you have a chance to get to the islands.

Have fun!


----------



## Carol C (Feb 10, 2013)

My vote is for Croatia...but I've never been to Portugal. If you're planning on staying in timeshares, Portugal is the clear choice.


----------



## jmdickie (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
Yes, I did find out quickly that Portugal has a lot more exchange opportunities than Croatia. 
I will definitely have a look at the Europe forum.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 12, 2013)

Portugal has a lot more condos and TS.  I think with the Euro being reasonable, it can be a nice trip.

Croatia is less touristy and more authentic althought Split has been a resort for a long time.  Not sure how the costs compares since it has been a while since I was there.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 13, 2013)

We've kinda done both.  

Traded into the Four Seasons Resort in the Algarve in Portugal week 51.  Not beach weather, but nice and a ton of things to do.  We went to the end of the world (where Henry the Navigator taught Columbus), drove around the neat shore towns, went to Seville, Malaga (Spain), Gibraltar and Lisbon.

Kinda did Dubrovnik last summer while on a cruise.  Dubrovnik has started to become more of a tourist destination in recent years.  Can't say much more than that, since we were only there for a day.

Oh, when we were in Croatia last summer, the guide told us they voted to join the EU; don't remember when the official "start" date is/was.


----------



## wilma (Feb 15, 2013)

We spent 5 nights in Dubrovnik in late September 2012, and it was wonderful. The town gets a daily influx of cruise ship people and the old walled area is incredibly packed mid-day, so it's nice to stay right in Dubrovnik to walk the wall early in the morning before it's too hot and crowded. We took ferry rides to neaby islands and enjoyed the beaches and wonderful seaside restaurants. Rick Steves listed the Cafe Buza just outside the city wall as one of the ten most beautiful seaside bars in Europe: http://www.ricksteves.com/tms/article.cfm?id=352&extras=false  It was an adventure just finding it.
We stayed at the Hilton and it had balconies with great views of the walled city. Wonderful, beautiful country, we are looking to do a house exchange and go back.


----------



## Suebe (Feb 17, 2013)

*Portugal*

Have been to Portugal a good many times but never visited Croatia.  Portugal would be a good choice with many timeshare resorts.

*Four Seasons* on outskirts of Vilamoura is excellent resort, as is *Alto Golf and Country Club *by Alvor (a smallish fishing village about an hour away from Faro).  *Pine Cliffs Golf resort* is also excellent but don't often get exchanges into it - they have elevator down to the beach from cliff top.

Two other resorts we have stayed at are Pestana Palms (outside Carveiro) and Monte Carveiro (which is closer to the small town and is in new ownership and being refurbished).

September would be good time to visit with plenty of sunshine and temperatures of around 70F plus.

Sue


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 17, 2013)

DAE gets Croatia timeshare deposits from time to time.  I used them to trade in myself a few years ago to a beachfront resort on the outskirts of Split.  I have put up a couple of Croatia sightings from DAE so far this year on another timeshare board.  The latest was an August week on Hvar Island.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 15, 2013)

*portugal ....  love it*

Havent been to Croatia but have been to PT several times... Four seasons Vilamoura is fantastic to stay in... great locale to see algarve... try the pousadas across the country... its truly magnificent.... also Madeira Island is a great place to see.... loved it there too.. Maderia Regency Palace was great.


----------



## cmh (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been to Portugal but not Croatia,......and it's at the top of my list.  Been wondering about driving in Croatia. While in Portugal, we drove all over.  How would it compare to using a rental car in Croatia to get around?


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 3, 2013)

cmh said:


> I've been to Portugal but not Croatia,......and it's at the top of my list.  Been wondering about driving in Croatia. While in Portugal, we drove all over.  How would it compare to using a rental car in Croatia to get around?



I have been to Croatia five times, once as a timeshare exchange through DAE (to a seafront resort just south of Split) and used trains, buses and ferries to get around.  I would not be afraid at all to drive there, and now, I think most of the coastal superhighway down to Dubrovnik is complete.  The older road along the sea is much more scenic, and one of the reasons to take the bus was to not have to concentrate on driving.  Another very scenic way I have gone one direction down the coastal was on the coastal ferry that runs north to south and back, stopping at the key cities.  I think a car would also work for visiting Mostar in Bosnia, which is a side trip that is well worth it.


----------



## lweverett (Jun 6, 2013)

If in Portugal try to see a bull fight.  They fight the bulls from horseback and don't kill them at the end.


----------



## jmdickie (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Looks like we are now going to the Balearic Islands in Spain


----------



## nerodog (Sep 8, 2013)

*portugal ....  love it*

havent been to Croatia  except by train when it was Yugoslavia.... love PT alot... great tshares all over the ALgarve and Madeira Island... pousadas are also a good choice for travel around the countryside as its diverse and easy to navigate.  Beautiful weather ,  delicious food and friendly local people only willing to show  off their homeland.


----------



## lizap (Sep 9, 2013)

Love, love Croatia.  Definitely want to go back here...


----------

